# 76 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

76 Days Till Halloween
8/16/2013

Soundtrack day.

Abominable Dr. Phibes Soundtrack (1971)
I don’t think this is the whole soundtrack, but it is a nice collection of old-timey tunes, mostly sung by the imitative but inimitable Paul Frees. That guy was talented.

At Home With the Munsters (1964)
A pretty corny album from one of our favorite scary families. Some OK dialogue, but the songs try way too hard to be cute and it just isn’t any fun. Grandpa’s Alphabet Song might be the highlight.

Bride of Frankenstein Soundtrack (1935)
One of the all-time best soundtracks from one of the all-time best horror films. Franz Waxman! Love the Theremin, the bride motif … I can almost see the movie in my mind as I listen. Might have to watch that this weekend.

Corpse Bride Soundtrack (2005)
Elfman always does a good job mixing the weird with the melancholy with the wacky. No classics along the lines of “This Is Halloween” from TNBC, but still good listening.

Creature from the Black Lagoon Soundtrack (1954)
Another great soundtrack from a classic film. Love the 3-note dissonant Monster cue (“Dun Dun Duhhhhhhhn!”). Also, all the woodwinds during the underwater scenes. Composed by a friggin’ all-star team – Henry Mancini, Hans Salter, Herman Stein. Again – might have to watch the film tonight.

Day the Earth Stood Still Soundtrack (1951)
As you can probably tell by now, I’m not a horror movie soundtrack collector. If I started that, I’d have to get them all, no matter how good or bad. I’ve seen forums with folks who collect every soundtrack for every movie. There’s just too much of that for me to mess with. BUT … there are some classics that I just had to have. BoF, CftBL, and this one are absolutely classics for the genre. Bernard Hermann this time, possibly the best of his generation. Plenty of eerie Theremins, menacing brass, spooky percussion. The stereo effects in “The Elevator – Magnetic Pull” really pack a punch. The organ in “Panic” comes outta nowhere. Downside … no way I’ll be able to watch all these movies this weekend.

Ed Wood - Orgy of the Dead (1966)
OK … so they’re not ALL classics. Not sure I need to see this particular film. But it DOES have Criswell.


----------

